# tired of hearing myself say I've got a bad stomach



## Bimboy (Mar 22, 2003)

Does anyone else get sick of hearing themselves say they're stomachs playing up. I even hate people asking me about it. It just reminds me. Just thought i'd get that off my chest.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha, yes!!! It's like the constant excuse for everything ("No, thanks, I think I'll pass, my stomach doesn't feel too great today...") but then, even worse, people who are healthy think you mean a small stomachache and say stuff like, "Would you like a Tums?" Frustrating!!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I hate hearing it too. I feel bad because my friends kind of brush me off now going, oh, she's sick. AGAIN.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Although I don't wish this condition on ANYONE, it would be nice to give the people that don't understand or don't "believe" you about it a "free IBS trial" for 1 day, and see how quick they 'get in line' and lay off. I, too, hate having to decline going out for a meal, or something like that with friends by saying "eh, my stomach is acting up today" or something. I understand your frustration. Keep on rockin'! The Dude


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I think I am luck my friends are pretty cool about it. My captain found a picture at a standard office desk with toilet for a chair. He touched it up some and sent to everyone asking for donations so I could get a new chair and asking how much a pack seat toliet would cost for the Engine!!! It was hilarious.Stay SafeAndy


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I have had a lot of time off university recently, because of my IBS. I have a close friend on the course that knows about it and my lecturers know, but no one else does. They've all noticed that I haven't been there much and everytime I go back in they say "Are you better now?" It's really frustrating! I just say Yes thank you", as I'm fed up of having to tell people that I'm not getting better, it's just there all the time. My friend has told me that people keep asking her what's wrong with me!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* totally there with you, the dude!Even a free week long IBS trial would be good - then they'd get to experience all aspects of it...a day is too easily forgotten or passed off as 'something i ate' or 'bad wind' !Anyway, i better go now, " my stomach doesn't feel so good today" *hehe* xxx


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

One thing that really drives me nuts is when I'm not feeling good and am looking for a comforting hug from my boyfriend.. and he tells me "oh, you're sick again? you're always sick". It bugs the heck outta me.. especially when he uses that tone that makes it seem like I can help it..


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I know what you mean! I just tell him (and maybe not so nicely







) that if I could help being sick...why would I choose to be!???! Then he usually pipes down and its all good.







Good luck w/ yours!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

